# if you could choose 6-speed manual or sportback...



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

which would you choose? 

After reading the reviews of the 2015 WRX, it's obvious they replaced the sportback for an automatic...lol, but I thought it would be interesting to see what would people here prefer...both is not an option, it's a dream...


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I think I understand your post. Kinda. At any rate, I would prefer a Sportback with DSG (S-Tronic) all day.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

I'm content with what they are bringing over... I'd consider a Golf R if it came with DSG..

That said i like the sedan more than the sport back.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Doesn't really matter because anyone who cares will have either purchased the sedan or moved to a different vehicle long before the sportback would arrive. The sportback will likely come in a few years anyway, I don't think AoA is in any hurry to make it available here before then. And 90% of sedan drivers will want the automatic. BUT, keep up the fight cuz enthusiasts want either/both (myself included).


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

My vote is for DSG sportback. I prefer manual cars and have owned manual cars for 15 out of my 16 years of driving. For me, there are some upsides to the DSG trans over the manual, but there is no upsides to a sedan over a sportback.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

2 door Sportback with DSG all day long.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

I'll take a sportback any day. After riding in one and seeing them everyday, they stand out. Damn if I could purchase one here and bring it back to the states, I would in a heart beat!


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

easy for me, 6sp all the way, sorry guys. I think the sedan just looks better, but I do like the option of a wagon 6sp manual as well. 

B.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

brennok said:


> 2 door Sportback with DSG all day long.


... so you want the hatchback. :laugh:

Of the two, I suppose I'd have to go for the option to get a manual. I'd probably still ultimately end up with DSG, but manual would be a consideration; sportback would not.

I'd consider a wagon many times over before considering a hatchback or sportback. For my needs, the saloon is probably the best choice, anyway.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

No sportback for me. I grew up in the "hatchbacks are penalty boxes" era. Sedan plus six speed manual equals perfect.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

anti suv said:


> My vote is for DSG sportback. I prefer manual cars and have owned manual cars for 15 out of my 16 years of driving. For me, there are some upsides to the DSG trans over the manual, but there is no upsides to a sedan over a sportback.





brennok said:


> 2 door Sportback with DSG all day long.


I'd also pick the DSG SPORTBACK 2 DR. Would be driving one now if I could have bought one years ago.
VWOA AND AOA were affraid that the GTI would loose sales to the A3 2DR. sportback.
I find that over the years my GTI and Golf 2 doors are the perfect cars for my needs and wants,
Still looking forward to the A3 sedan and will consider it, hope to see it in the metel at The Chicago auto show.


----------



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

So to clarify...

A 'Sportback' is the 5 door version of the S3/A3 and the 'Hatchback' is the 2 door version - Audi specific terminology.



S3 Sportback with DSG for me - ordered and arrives 1st March.

I have been a manual driver for years but the new S-Tronic (DSG) is exceptionally good, faster than a human can ever shift and brings the 0-60 times down .2 seconds.

Plus in dynamic mode it works with the exhaust flaps to make some superb sounds.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

Manual box for me. And if this C&D article about the MLB A4 is correct there will be a manual for it, but it's a ways off and what do they know.
http://www.caranddriver.com/news/2015-audi-a4-rendered-detailed-news


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

djdub said:


> I think I understand your post. Kinda. At any rate, I would prefer a Sportback with DSG (S-Tronic) all day.


From what I have been reading here and what reviews of the WRX, it seems more specifically with the WRX they are trying to maximize profitability of one body style. At least they are offering a 6-speed, but the CVT is a poor excuse for an automatic (ask any Audi owner of one) so they could never pull off what Audi USA is trying to with only offering an automatic...thankfully...

What's interesting is the CVT is planned to make up 20% of sales for the WRX, and they gave up 50% of their sales that were sportbacks, thinking 'well they will just buy the sedan'.

End of day, I guess it comes down to a wish list as follows for a lot, here including WRX / STi fans : AWD + 6-speed + sportback, 

pick 2...

AWD + 6-speed = WRX -> if you are looking for premium I can create a huge list
AWD + sportback = opps...someone screwed up here...CUV / SUV?
6-speed + sportback = Focus ST, Mazdaspeed3?, nothing premium here but an endless list in the lower end

So with that gap, I was thinking, hmm...how pissed off would people be if Audi said 'nope, no 6-speed, but we will offer a sportback instead...'

(e-tron doesn't count, it's FWD correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## Chuck2001 (Aug 12, 2011)

Rudy_H said:


> From what I have been reading here and what reviews of the WRX, it seems more specifically with the WRX they are trying to maximize profitability of one body style. At least they are offering a 6-speed, but the CVT is a poor excuse for an automatic (ask any Audi owner of one) so they could never pull off what Audi USA is trying to with only offering an automatic...thankfully...
> 
> What's interesting is the CVT is planned to make up 20% of sales for the WRX, and they gave up 50% of their sales that were sportbacks, thinking 'well they will just buy the sedan'.
> 
> ...


Makes me sick...

Further more, AWD + Sportback cars are now disguised in crossovers : Subie CrossTrek, Audi Allroad, etc

All we want here to replace our 2010 GTI, is AWD, Wagon/Hatch, with DSG/S-Tronic.....all I see is BMW 328i/d Touring which is freaking $$$ with options we want.


----------



## hashmaster3k (Dec 6, 2007)

Easy choice for me, 6-speed. The only huge turn off the a3/s3.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> ... so you want the hatchback. :laugh:
> 
> Of the two, I suppose I'd have to go for the option to get a manual. I'd probably still ultimately end up with DSG, but manual would be a consideration; sportback would not.
> 
> I'd consider a wagon many times over before considering a hatchback or sportback. For my needs, the saloon is probably the best choice, anyway.





pilotdan said:


> So to clarify...
> A 'Sportback' is the 5 door version of the S3/A3 and the 'Hatchback' is the 2 door version - Audi specific terminology.


In that case yes the hatchback.  Everytime I saw the two door hatchback in pictures, it was labeled sportback so I assumed they were both considered the sportback and Audi just preferred that over hatchback similar to S-tronic over DSG. 

No wagon needed for me, but I definitely use my R32 hatch weekly.


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

mkIVfreak said:


> Easy choice for me, 6-speed. The only huge turn off the a3/s3.


I agree.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Motown_Dub said:


> No sportback for me. I grew up in the "hatchbacks are penalty boxes" era. Sedan plus six speed manual equals perfect.




You do realize it is now the year 2013 right? It's time for you to catch up with the rest of us. 

I swear the American car buying public is 30% intelligent buyers and 70% idiot buyers. The majority of Americans refuse to buy a wagon based on image; However, jack a wagon up and call it an SUV then Americans are all over it. :screwy:


I love DSG so it would be the sportback for me. We already have enough sedans in the U.S.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

JDBVR6 said:


> However, jack a wagon up and call it an SUV then Americans are all over it. :screwy:.


higher margins on trucks so maybe that's also behind the anti hatchback trend, sad


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

JDBVR6 said:


> I love DSG so it would be the sportback for me. We already have enough sedans in the U.S.


I swear the American car buying public is 30% intelligent buyers and 70% idiot buyers. The majority of Americans refuse to buy a manual based on effort; However, automate a manual and call it an automatic then Americans are all over it. :screwy:



It's not that serious. Really.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I swear the American car buying public is 30% intelligent buyers and 70% idiot buyers. The majority of Americans refuse to buy a manual based on effort; However, automate a manual and call it an automatic then Americans are all over it. :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that serious. Really.


You put it that way...
got me thinking, I have always thought how stupid the automated cars are that so many companies (including Audi / VW) are investing in. Then I look at your percentages, and definitely agree...and feel more depressed...


Slightly on topic, but off topic. After leaving the gym, with us getting easily over a foot of snow the past little bit, one of the trainers said drive carefully. Agreed and wished the same back, then he said, 'it's nice now to see all the people in their sports coupes and AWD cars being just as stuck as everyone else in the traffic, no point in driving fast.'

Then I remembered coming into the gym, and it took me an extra 5 minutes vs when the roads are clear. Remembering how much fun it was to drive faster then rest of traffic, drifting through corners (RWD), fluttering the gas for traction, giving it the gears, pure enjoyment...

Wait a second, why did I convince myself into a S-tronic again...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> You put it that way...
> got me thinking, I have always thought how stupid the automated cars are that so many companies (including Audi / VW) are investing in. Then I look at your percentages, and definitely agree...and feel more depressed...
> 
> 
> ...












:laugh:


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

I honestly don't know which one I would pick, I love driving a manual but DSG is better in some areas. If I pick the DSG, I worry that the novelty would wear off quickly. I look at driving as a thing that's supposed to be enjoyed and driving a manual is a huge part of that.

As far as sportback, I love a good hatch/wagon. It looks good to me, more practical than sedans and more unique as well. Ahhh I don't know.

I'm waiting for the RS3 (going to be a long wait) and I think there is a better chance of it being offered in sportback form than it is with a manual. So I guess in the end I would pick the sportback but that manual tho!!! 

Why can't we have both!!!  Is that too much to ask?

I guess I could be just happy with my Golf R which has both. The car enthusiast in me is always looking for the next car tho, and that new M3/M4 looks really good.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

mkIVfreak said:


> Easy choice for me, 6-speed. The only huge turn off the a3/s3.


Agreed; most car manufactures are losing my purchase because of only supplying an automatic.

- Erik


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

djdub said:


> I think I understand your post. Kinda. At any rate, I would prefer a Sportback with DSG (S-Tronic) all day.


+1


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

There are few manual sport sedans anymore. I can't afford the BMW I want, the Cadillac ATS shifter is terrible and I can't find a Buick with a manaul to test. What other choices are there? Mustang? Subaru WRX? VW GTI?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

lotuselan said:


> There are few manual sport sedans anymore. I can't afford the BMW I want, the Cadillac ATS shifter is terrible and I can't find a Buick with a manaul to test. What other choices are there? Mustang? Subaru WRX? VW GTI?


A Mustang sport sedan would be pretty cool. 

Civic SI? Focus ST? Fiesta ST? The latter two aren't sedans, but they may be closer than the Mustang.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

if i had to choose between the manual and a hatch i would choose the manual 60% of the time.. all of the time...

but too bad they don't bring a manual sportback because i'd choose that if it came to NA .....which will never happen.....oh well.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

For those interested in a wagon, Volvo just announced pricing on the V60 sportwagon at 35,300 starting. Love how everyone even Volvo is ahead of Audi 

Looks like a very nice looking wagon and only $1500 extra for AWD. Those looking for the more badboy one can opt for the R-design for 44,300. Also seems like a much better deal then the Allroad.


----------



## Chuck2001 (Aug 12, 2011)

Might be, but the tranny is far from superb according to reviews.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> A Mustang sport sedan would be pretty cool.


Wouldn't that just be a Fusion ST? Not that they make a Fusion ST, but I agree.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Eh, it would still have the wrong wheels being driven, but I agree- it could be close in spirit.

Fusion 5.0? Hoooo boy.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Eh, it would still have the wrong wheels being driven, but I agree- it could be close in spirit.
> 
> Fusion 5.0? Hoooo boy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I guess this is pretty comparable in size, but IMO still too big (Mustang and Fusion are much larger then A4/S4), still a foot shorter then the gigantic Taurus that I question even sells. I have seen maybe 2 on the road (current body style), excluding police cars...

My only hope is for a car company like Hyundai using the Genesis Coupe, or Toyota using the FRSGT6BRZ and building a sedan. BMW /w the 2-series of course as well, but won't be a 'poor mans RWD car'.

If Hyundai dropped the Azera and Equus (make the Genesis sedan more refined and toy friendly), they could build a small Genesis Coupe '4-door' which I would buy in a split second. I wouldn't be here if it weren't for the lack of practicality.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

Audis just look more natural as avants. 

http://www.seriouswheels.com/2013/a/2013-Audi-S3-Sportback-Motion-3-1280x960.htm

http://www.seriouswheels.com/2013/a/2013-Audi-RS-6-Avant-Studio-2-1280x960.htm

And finally, the S5 sportback was the best looking of all the configurations.
http://www.seriouswheels.com/2010/a/2010-Audi-S5-Sportback-Rear-And-Side-1280x960.htm


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

i'll take the sportback.

ideally sportback + manual. so my next car probably won't be an audi.

i wish i lived in Australia


----------

